# Problème de Ventilateur sur MacBook



## Muffino (24 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà constaté que certains ont le même souci que moi sur ce forum mais n'ai pas eu ou trouvé la solution.

Mon MacBook Blanc CoreDuo 2Ghz souffle depuis quelque temps comme un dératé. Je le mets en route, au bout de 5 minutes il atteint la température de 65/70° et là décollage, il souffle en permanence.
J'ai essayé de controler tout ça avec FanControl, SMCFanControl, ICyclone, bref les petits logiciel proposés ici, rien n'y fait, le ventilo continue à tourner et ce qui est vraiment con c'est que la température ne baisse pas pour autant ( 3500 TRM en moyenne pour 65° )
J'ai comme beaucoup le sentiment que le ventilo a ce comportement depuis la dernière mise à jour SMC. Avant je n'avais aucun problème. L'ordi était à 65°/70° tout le temps et le ventilo ne soufflait pas. Est-ce trop élevé comme température????
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider please, j'ai vraiment besoin de mon ordi et ca me ferait ch..... de le laisser en réparation pendant une semaine!!!!
Merci d'avance et BONNES FÊTES
Miguel


----------



## momofrance (24 Décembre 2006)

hi! c'est quoi "mise à jour SMC"?

je pense que c'est mieux de faire examiner ton ordi chez apple quand tu est encore sous garantie...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2006)

momofrance a dit:


> hi! c'est quoi "mise à jour SMC"?



tu aura la réponse grace a la fonction "recherche"


----------



## gulk (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

J'ai le meme problème que toi.
Ca ne date pas de la mise a jour SMC, c'est arrivé d'un coup comme ca.

J'ai appelé Apple, ils n'ont rien su faire et m'ont conseillé de le déposer chez un réparateur agréé. Je ne l'ai pas fait car je ne peux pas me séparer de ma machine plusieurs semaines pour l'instant.

Tu as eu une solution a ton problème de ton coté ?

Merci


----------



## ibou (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, je relance ce post car j'ai le même problème.
J'ai un macbook blanc 2ghz depuis 2 mois.

Au début, c'était le silence absolu, maintenant, il suffit que j'aie Firefox et/ou Word d'ouverts, pour que la température monte à 65°. Le ventilo se déclenche alors, pour ne plus s'arrêter. Certes, le ventilo n'est pas au max, mais il tourne à 3900 trm. 
En fait, j'ai 3 palliers:
- Au début de son utilisation, mon macbook est super silencieux. Là le ventilo est entre 2000 et 3000 trm et la température à 30°
- Ensuite, au bout d'un quart d'heure, le ventilo monte à 3500 et là il fait un bruit de soufflerie, pas trop fort, mais continu.
- Enfin, si je regarde une video ou lance plusieurs applis, le ventilo se met à décoller à fond et on ne s'entend plus !

J'ai essayé smcfancontrol, mais je ne comprends pas comment ça marche. Par défaut, le minimum pour le ventilo est de 1800 trm, mais quelle que soit la valeur que je mets, le ventilo s'en fout et vit sa vit

Bref, pour ceux qui ont un macbook toujours silencieux, quelle est la température habituelle au bout d'un quart d'heure, voire plus ? Et le ventilo tourne à combien de trm ?
Enfin, s'il y a une solution je suis preneur, et si mon macbook doit partir en SAV, il partira. Mais Apple règlera-t-il le problème ? (en enlevant de la pâte thermique par ex ?)


----------



## polobook (3 Mars 2007)

Moi j'ai à peu près le meme probleme.
Mon MB Blanc 2ghz acheté en juillet a eu le problème bizarrement après la mise a jour SMC en novembre, c'est a dire bruit infernal deux minutes après l'allumage, l'ordi est a 70° tout le temps, quelque soit la surface sur lequel je le pose (ou presque). Le pire est que ce problème provoqua une baisse significative de l'autonomie de la baterie passant de 3h30 à 1h30...
Au moment où j'allais l'emmener au Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple, je reçu mon nouveau Disque dur interne. Je l'installe donc et réinstalle dessus Mac OS X hier. Depuis, plus de bruit, et une batterie à peu près retrouvée. D'après le logiciel coconut battery, la capacité originaire de ma batterie aurait diminué de 15%. Je suis en train de la tester, et d'après mes calculs et ce logiciel, elle devrait passer de 3h30 à 3h (15%). Problème la batterie ne veut pas se recharger entièrement, le voyant ne veut pas passer au vert et le pourcentage de recharge se limite à 99%. Je viens de débrancher le cable du chargeur et le pronostique d'autonomie n'arrête pas de varier autour de 3h ... Vous savez pourquoi le chargeur ne veut pas se mettre au voyant vert ?
Que me conseillez vous ? Mon avis serait de remettre mon ancien disque dur et d'aller le déposer tout de meme au CMAA pour qu'ils me mettent une nouvelle batterie parce que je les considère comme responsables de la déterioration de ma batterie et quand je remet mon ancien disque dur, le bruit revient et l'autonomie ne dépasse plus 1h30 lol ... désolé pour le roman

polo


----------



## Sirocco Freddy (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Juste pour dire que j'ai moi aussi ce problème de ventilation. Mon MacBook est tout jeune, à peine 2 mois, et semble déjà atteint de graves problèmes respiratoires. Il s'essouffle après 5 minutes.
Plus etonnant, il y a deux jours j'ai pu travailler une après-midi complète sans la moindre crise.
Mais là, ca y est de nouveau: par curiosité (par agacement aussi), je l'ai fait tourner deux heures sans le moindre programme (même la connexion internet était coupée); quand je suis revenu dans la pièce, il semblait à bout de souffle: Blow, Forrest, Blow !
Si vous avez la moindre information à me donner, je vous serais reconnaissant !

Sirocco


----------



## djin92 (13 Avril 2007)

+1 j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me depuis quelques jours avec mon Macbook Core2Duo 2GHz/1GoRam, le ventilateur tourne a fond et la temperature monte tres vites pour attendre les 60&#176;-73&#176; lorsque je lance un logiciel quelconque genre Firefox.
J'ai remarqu&#233; quand branchant le macbook directement sur secteur sans la batterie le pb n'apparaissait plus. S'agirait-il d'un probl&#232;me de batterie ou de circuit de charge deffecteux qui ferait monter la temp&#233;rature?
Pourriez vous faire le test sans la batterie pour savoir si la temperature redescend?


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Avril 2007)

et un de plus avec ce souci de ventilos fou et de chaleur démesurée (65 à 75° !!!) pour peu de choses finalement...

ptète qu'à force de dire que plein de gens ont le problème, des gens auront la solution???


----------



## Smile@work! (23 Avril 2007)

Idem : j'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook  

C'est en cherchant une réponse à ce problème que je suis tombé ici, sur le forum, et que j'ai décidé d'ajouter mon témoignage en espérant qu'on sera entendu. 
J'ai mon MacBook depuis juillet 2006 et c'est vrai qu'au début il n'y avait pas de problème, mais depuis la mise à jour SMC, dès qu'il y a un peu trop d'activité à son goût les ventillo trournent à plein régime. 
Bon, je m'en suis contenté jusqu'à maintenant mais c'est tout de même dérangeant comme problème. Mais Apple n'a pas vraiment de solution à nous proposer pour ce problème.


----------



## T-heo (23 Avril 2007)

Aucun problème avec mon macbook que j'ai depuis 8 mois déjà mais pour répondre à une des questions, la température moyenne (en n'utilisant que safari par exemple) est entre 44°C et 50°C d'après *CoreDuoTemp* ou entre 50°C et 60°C d'après *iCyclone* (je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi c'est deux logiciels donne une température différente, ci quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer à ce sujet...  ). Les ventilateurs tournent alors autour de 1500 RPM.
Je n'ai jamais encore eu de problèmes de ventilateurs et pour moi iCyclone fonctionne très bien pour régler la vitesse des température au cas ou (sinon je ne l'utilise que très rarement).
Sinon cela peut il vraiment venir de la màj de la SMC ? la mienne est à jour (V1.1)


----------



## koyot3 (24 Avril 2007)

bah sur mon macbook, au demarrage et lors d'une utilisation classique, pas de bruit, mais certaines fois, quand je lis des videos ou aue je joue (jeu tres leger, style echec ou autres sans animation), le ventillo se met a accelerer de plus en plus jusqu'a faire un bruit de machine a laver en cours d'essorage....

pas cool comme truc....:mouais:


----------



## meuh (25 Avril 2007)

Idem, j'ai un MacBook C2D, et dès que je lance une vidéo sur let net (genre Youtube), ou que j'ai une conversation vidéo avec aMSN, ou encore une vidéo avec quicktime, le ventillo s'emballe et la température monte vers 65°...  Appeler AppleCare? :mouais:


----------



## koyot3 (26 Avril 2007)

meuh a dit:


> Idem, j'ai un MacBook C2D, et dès que je lance une vidéo sur let net (genre Youtube), ou que j'ai une conversation vidéo avec aMSN, ou encore une vidéo avec quicktime, le ventillo s'emballe et la température monte vers 65°...  Appeler AppleCare? :mouais:



moi ca me le fais pas a chaque fois ...
le truc c'est que c'est pas le ventillo qui s'emballe, mais mon DD qui passe de 1400tours a 6000 d'un coup ...


----------



## Oreste (26 Avril 2007)

heu koyot3 ca m etonnerait que se soit ton disque se dont tu parles...


----------



## ddhc (14 Juillet 2007)

J'ai moi aussi ce problème mais seulement depuis quelques mois.
Il semblerait qu'une mise à jour logiciel en soit à l'origine pour chacun d'entre nous. On ne peut donc pas voir ici un problème exclusivement matériel. Est-il envisageable qu'avec Leopard le problème ait des chances d'être réglé ?


----------



## kaos (16 Juillet 2007)

Mon blackbook ronronne depuis la dernière MAJ 10.4.10 je crois .... enfin on dirais que quelque chose touche et ça fait un bruit d'enfer .... je l'emmène chez le "doc" demain et aussi pour le fameux problème de fissure .....

quand aux soucis de souffles de chauffe etc ..... coolbook pour 6 euros et le tout bloqué à 1ghtz et voilà ...

ahhhh ils nous en font des soucis ces macbook's  ...... mon ibook me manque terriblement.


----------



## Parpue (19 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Je rejoins le forum pour vous faire part de mon problème de surchauffe.
Mon Macbook est une première génération, Rev A, core duo à 2 Ghz + 2 Go de ram, DD d'origine.
Depuis le début, il me fait le coup, avec plein de prog gourmands, avec rien du tout et même une fois alors qu'il était hors tension ! juste après l'avoir éteint il s'est mis à souffler comme une voiture en plein été que l'on vient de garer et qui met son ventilo en marche !!
C'en est trop. J'ai tél. au SAV Apple, il m'ont conseillé de réinstaller Mac OS X, ce que j'ai fait, et idem.
Pour faire le test, je regarde une vidéo en mode plein écran sur youtube, et après 1 minute, ça ne rate pas : température vers les 73 C° et ventilos à 6500 trm minimum.
Je pars en vacances 15 jours début août, j'en profite pour le mettre à l'Apple Care, même si je sais que je ne suis pas prêt de voir mon joli mac avant 25 jours mini..
Quelqu'un a-t'il déjà envoyé son MacBooK à l'Apple Care pour ce problème ? Qu'est-ce que ça a changé ?

En cadeau, une capture d'écran avec le moniteur d'activité + iStat Pro pour mesurer la température. c'est au démarrage, aucun prog en cours et déjà 73 C° !
http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1seethisfirstfanpanikok6.jpg

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Karol (20 Juillet 2007)

j'ai eu &#224; peu pr&#232;s le meme probl&#232;me que vous tous seulement une fois qu'il est bien chaud le macbook s'eteignait tout seul et impossible de le rallumer tant qu'il n'etait pas moins chaud... j'avais vu sur certains forums que c'&#233;tait du &#224; un cable thermique --> direction centre aggr&#233;e apple o&#249; ils m'ont carr&#233;ment chang&#233; la carte m&#232;re! et depuis il chauffe mais moins qu'avant!


----------



## Ax6 (20 Juillet 2007)

Et bien moi, j'ai eu plusieurs fois l'impression que mon MB s'emballait un peu, mais la température été normale (je crois) juste le bruit qui imposait le respect à une mobylette :rateau:

Bref, je me suis finalement rendu compte que c'était une galette que j'avais pas retiré, et qui chargeait à chaque mise en route du mac...


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2007)

coooolbook   toujours coolbook .... 8 euros ... allé les gars sautez dessus


----------



## Parpue (26 Juillet 2007)

Salut Kaos,

Tu es utilisateur de coolbook ?
Ce qui me g&#232;ne, c'est que ce logiciel descends la vitesse du proc, ce qui a pour effet de diminuer les &#176;C, mais aussi gravement les perf !
Ou peut-&#234;tre me gourd-je compl&#232;tement ?
Si qq'un mate une vid&#233;o de 1 min en plein &#233;cran sur Youtube, &#231;a se met &#224; souffler aussi sur Macbook ou il y a que moi ?

&#224; +


----------



## kalikala (27 Juillet 2007)

Utilisateur de mbp, et j'ai le même probléme que vous.  Ca en deviendrais presque rassurant. -_-​


----------



## Sensei Bauer (29 Juillet 2007)

salut,

   moi aussi j'ai le meme probleme sur mon macbook blanc qui a moi d'un mois. En fait le ventillo se met en marche ken je regarde des videos sur youtube ou kan j'ai kelke onglets d'ouverts sur firefox.
Je comprend vraiment pas pourquoi mon ancien pc portable ne m'a fait ca qu'après deux ans de bon et loyaux service.
   je n'est pas installé la mise a jour et j'ai peur de le faire.
C'est vraiment génant que le ventillo se mette en route aussi rapidement, on pe meme plus voir une vidéo trankil.

   j'ai regardé dans pas mal de forum mais ya aucune solution, jespère que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'aidé ainsi que tout ce qui rencontre le meme probleme,

Merci.


----------



## kaos (29 Juillet 2007)

je vous rassure les pertes de perfs sont infimes en comparaison du gain de batterie et de tranquillité et puis en un clic on repasse à 2 ghtz si on à quelque chose de lourd a faire !

mais je mentirais si je vous disais que mon blakbook rame a 1 ghtz .....

il y a la vitesse de la carte mére ( bus) la ram et le HD qui jouent beaucoup plus que le proc ... au démarrage par exemple .... quand au gain de temps sur l'encodage de divx ...:sleep: je suis pas à 20 minutes prés  

non franchement c'est LE msoft a acheter sur mactel pour etre tranquille et il gere sans probleme et bien mieu qu'OSX les "paliers" ex:  1ghtz puis 1.2 puis 1.33 puis 1.55 etc ...

il ne coute meme pas 8 euros ..... qu'avez vous a perdre   si ce n'est .... 30°C  en utilisation normale ... je suis à 35°C avec mail firefox a 1.3 ghtz etc .... sans coolbook à 2ghtz 70°C


voilà


----------



## kalikala (30 Juillet 2007)

mail firefox 35° 1ghz ok. Mais d'un côté si tu débourse (2700 pour ma part) ce n'est pas pour "brider" mon process au tiers de sa puissance. Surtout que mail et firefox et autres applications du genre, ca doit représenter 1/10 de mon utilisation journalière. (hélas) Mais en tout cas oui tu a raison, il est vrai que coolbook, peu en aider plus d'un.


----------



## kaos (31 Juillet 2007)

Moi je serais toi je le testerais quand méme .... comme cité plus haut  // pour 8 euros qu'as tu à perdre ? Une version demo est téléchargable sur le site ...

Je suis sur que tu n'as pas déboursé 2700 euros uniquement pour la puissance du proc de ton MBP ?  et puis y 'a pas trop le choix pour refroidir son ordi de façon convenable, constante et surtout mobile ....

Enfin si vous avez des questions ou besoin de screen pas de soucis ... d'autres fils ont été ouvert à ce sijet //


kaos a votre service


----------



## ventouse (22 Août 2007)

salut &#224; tous 
Bon je me pr&#233;sente: ventouse et switcheuse (gr&#226;ce &#224; votre forum j'ai eu ttes les r&#233;ponses &#224; mes questions) ! 
Malgr&#233; toute ma joie (j'ai command&#233; lundi 20-08 et je l'ai re&#231;u hier matin o_o), il me semble aujourd'hui que j'ai un probl&#232;me avec le ventillo, parfois la temp&#233;rature monte &#224; 70&#176;  ( je sais  pas du tt si c'est &#233;lev&#233; cela dit, je suis vraiment une novice v_v). Or je ne m'en inqui&#232;tais pas jusqu'&#224; ce que le MB me l'annonce. Le message  suivant s'est affich&#233; deux fois et disait: close CPU's software. Encore faudrait-il que je sache de quoi il parle.

Pour exemple, &#224; l'instant j'utilise seulement firefox et il y a eu un pic de 65&#176; et l&#224; le ventilo s'est mis &#224; tourner, et bam &#231;a a chut&#233; &#224; 60&#176;. Ce qui voudrait dire que le syst&#232;me de "refroidissement" fonctionne, non ?

Bref ca ne va faire qu'un jour, au d&#233;but je n'ai pas du tt entendu le ventillo et l&#224; il me sort une alerte &#224; la temp&#233;rature ... bien que mon ignorance soit la premi&#232;re cause de mon inqui&#233;tude je m'en remets tout de m&#234;me &#224; vous ^^.

Merci d'avoir lu ce post !

PS: cool book est-il indispensable ds mon cas ?
PS n*2: la temp&#233;rature a rechut&#233; &#224; 60&#176;C et le ventillo s'est &#233;teint.


----------



## pissfrog (26 Août 2007)

Salut a tous, je ne peux que recommander a ceux qui ont ce probleme de ventilation (ou de surchauffe) de suivre le conseil de Kaos. Ayant moi aussi ce probleme sur mon récent macbook (3mois), j'ai décidé de tenter le coup avec coolbook la semaine derniere, et depuis non seulement il ne fait plus un bruit, mais surtout il ne chauffe pas pour rien. Alors qu'avant il se mettait a ronfler apres seulement 5 minutes d'utilisation (sans meme lui en demander beaucoup), a present je peux utiliser plusieurs applications a la fois sans probleme. Donc merci pour le conseil, meme si je sais toujours pas d'ou ce probleme peux venir...


----------



## kaos (26 Août 2007)

Salut ventouse et bienvenue !


non tu n'as aucun probleme sur ton ordi et si les ventillos se mettent en marche c'est que tout marche bien.

La course au gros processeur ont des inconvénients ... la grande consomation electrique donc perte d'autonomie batterie  et une chauffe excéssive pour trois fois rien ...


Comme cité plus haut il y a un sujet sur coolbook plus développé dans le forum qui t'expliquera tout ... en gros pour refroidir ton ordi ou eviter qu'il atteigne 70°C juste parceque tu es sous firefox et mail y'a pas trop le choix .... en fait y'en a que trois !

1-ne pas utiliser son ordi pour eviter qu'il ne chauffe- ( pas top)

2-un logiciel qui control les venilateurs-(je deconseille)

3-coolbook- le top du super top-


A part ce souci de chaleur tu seras tres contente de ton mac ... tu verras.



Pour info ton processeur est reglé pour se coupé si ton ordi atteind 100°C que crois.

Il est important de bien surélévé l'ordi perso j'utilise un suport ventillé que tu trouveras
tres facilement pour a peine 20 euros.


Pour ton message "close cpu software" je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit mais les temperatures que tu annonces sont normales pour un ordi sans coolbook.

moi je dépasse tres rarement les 45 50 °C  avec un reglage à 1,2 GHTZ sur un blackbook 2GTHZ



voilà a tres bientot et surtout achetes coolbook


----------



## xlr8 (27 Août 2007)

QQun peut-il expliquer à l'inculte que je suis comment configurer Coolbook pour un simple Macbook ? J''avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à cerner l'anglais et les possibilités du soft!

Merci à vous!


----------



## kaos (28 Août 2007)

j'ai fais ce petit article

nul besoin d'etre balaise pour coolbook juste un peu de bon sens


allé un peu de recherche dans le forum à "economie d'energie" et "coolbook" dans "mac portable"

tout y es ou presque 


a tres vite


----------



## xlr8 (28 Août 2007)

Hihi bon j'avoue je n'ai essoré l'outil recherche mais j'avais cherché un peu quand même. En tous les cas, je te remercie grandement pour ton article très instructif


----------



## kaos (28 Août 2007)

Tu verras ça coule de source cet outils ... c'est pas compliqué 2 "positions/vitesse"
sur secteur et sur batterie ...moi je me suis mis a 1ghtz en batterie et de 1 ghtz a 1,5 en secteur .... en utilisant la touche "add" et apres tu "save" et voilà

je n'ai pas touché au voltage par contre


----------



## ventouse (29 Août 2007)

Merci pour ton aide Kaos: ca a été très précieux ! 

A cet instant, il atteint 75°C (il a ses propres crises lol)... mais je m'en fais pas trop car le ventillo se met immédiatement en marche donc bon, par contre c'est chaud et dieu merci il n'y a pas encore eu d'incendie ^^

à moi coooOOOolbooOOook !


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2007)

tu as acheté le soft ?? si oui c'est bizarre que tu sois a 75°C enfin ça depend de tes reglages


----------



## ventouse (29 Août 2007)

salut Kaos !
nan nan: je ne l'ai pas encore achet&#233; mais j'y vais &#224; l'instant ^^
je t'en dirai des nouvelles apr&#232;s ! si j'ai bien compris gr&#226;ce &#224; coolBook je vais pouvoir utiliser le processeur &#224; bon escient et faire des &#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie (ce qui va de soi)?? j'attends que &#231;a ! parce que l&#224; ses coups de chaleur me font sursauter ^^

EDIT: je viens de l'acheter, c'est pas cher pour conserver un MB: 9&#8364;46


----------



## kaos (29 Août 2007)

tu ne le regretteras pas // promis


----------



## ventouse (29 Août 2007)

c'est louche: j'ai toujours pas recu de numéro pour activer coolbook (rassurez moi: faut pas utiliser le "recepit number" ?  :rose! soit j'suis impatiente soit on m'a oubliée !

j'adore dejà ce logiciel: j'ai la température de mon processeur :rateau:.


----------



## ventouse (30 Août 2007)

ba finalement je l'ai recu (le mec avait eu un probl&#232;me avec son pc ), bref voici mes r&#233;glages :
- adaptater: 1 &#224; 1,3 GHz
- batterie: 1 GHz

pr le moment pas de soucis, j'suis sur pas mal d'applications (et sur secteur) et je suis donc &#224; 66&#176;C: yeaaah !
sinon avec firefox+pages+internet+secteur=1GHz, 50&#176;C !
c'est un peu plus lent logique (enfin lent est un bien grand mot pr mac qd on utilisait y a 2 semaines windows) mais &#231;a vaut le coup ^^

merci encore &#224; tous de partager vos d&#233;couvertes avec nous !


----------



## gwena (31 Août 2007)

je crois que vous a&#233;rez pas bien votre macbook parce que moi &#224; 2Ghz, safari, itunes en train de chercher des pochettes, msn je suis &#224; peine &#224; 59&#176; et j'ai pas entendu les ventlos une seule fois


----------



## chandy (6 Septembre 2007)

Hello, j'ai un petit problème avec mon macbook

En utilisation "normale" je suis à 50 ou 60° donc de ce point de vue tout va bien, ma batterie tiens ses 4h avec wifi désactivé et luminosité au minimum, mais là mon problème c'est que j'ai l'impression que mon ventilo s'est bloqué à un palier de vitesse au dessus de celui minimum (ou il est inaudible). En cas de charge processeur le ventilo augmente de vitesse normalement, il redescend, mais une fois revenu autour de 50/55°, je l'entends toujours. Idem après une nuit éteind, au démarrage j'entend le ventilateur tourner. C'est pas grand chose mais c'est assez énervant !!! Et le pire c'est que du coup ça me fout le doute, je ne sais même plus si il y a toujours eu ce petit bruit de ventilation, ou si c'est bien un nouveau problème !!!!

Je précise que j'ai utilisé une bombe d'air sous pression spéciale électronique pour nettoyer les aérations (pulvérisé au niveau des entrées)


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

dans le doute fais une sauvegarde de tes données .. reformate et refais les MAJ ... ça peut venir d'un bug logiciel ( je l espere )

si apres une autre install ça continue fille ds un apple center 

ton ordi est encore sous garantie ?


----------



## chandy (6 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> dans le doute fais une sauvegarde de tes données .. reformate et refais les MAJ ... ça peut venir d'un bug logiciel ( je l espere )
> 
> si apres une autre install ça continue fille ds un apple center
> 
> ton ordi est encore sous garantie ?



Nan plus sous garantie malheureusement, cela dit pour le reste il fonctionne très bien, c'est quand même ça qui me parait bizarre. Je vais reinstaller tout ça pour voir, et au passage je vais rester en 10.4.9 parce qu'avec la 10.4.10 j'ai quelques problèmes d'airport:rateau:


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

ben ecoute bonne install - 


ps; sympa ton groupe // j ai vu ton myspace vite fais tu y fais quoi ds le groupe ?


----------



## chandy (6 Septembre 2007)

Ah merci c'est gentil  je joue de la guitare !


----------



## chandy (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon, après réinstallation, toujours le même problème  par contre istat m'indique maintenant la vrai valeur de vitesse du ventilo, à savoir environ 2600/3000 rpm

Donc ça m'énerve cette histoire, le macbook a aucun problème de perf ou quoi que ce soit, c'est juste le ventilo qui tourne, sans faire de bruit bizarre...


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2007)

parfois et meme souvent la poussiere s'accumule sur les palles de ventillos et désaxe légérement la rotation d'ou bruits bizarre et a part un demontage y a pas grand chose a faire ...


SAV


----------



## chandy (7 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> parfois et meme souvent la poussiere s'accumule sur les palles de ventillos et désaxe légérement la rotation d'ou bruits bizarre et a part un demontage y a pas grand chose a faire ...
> 
> 
> SAV



ouais y a pas de bruit bizarre chez moi ^^

si ça persiste SAV ouais ^^ Je sens que s'il faut changer un truc ça va me couter les yeux de la tête ^^


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2007)

depeche toi d'aller au sav parfois ils sont sympa .. un ami a changer la carte mere d'un ibook avec un mois de dépassé sur la garantie !


----------



## Frodon (7 Septembre 2007)

Pas la peine de baliser si votre CoreDuo ou Core2Duo montent à plus de 75ºC, ca n'a rien d'anormal en utilisation à fond (200% (les 2 cores à fond)), et à cette temperature, les CoreDuo et Core2Duo sont encore loins de leur limite de fonctionnement normal (100ºC) et de la temperature d'arret de securité (120ºC).

Donc de toute façon même si votre MacBook surchauffait (i.e: Le CPU atteignait 120ºC), il s'arreterait automatiquement, et donc vous êtes pas prêt d'avoir d'incendie à cause d'une surchauffe du CPU.


----------



## chandy (7 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> depeche toi d'aller au sav parfois ils sont sympa .. un ami a changer la carte mere d'un ibook avec un mois de dépassé sur la garantie !



là ça doit quand même faire plus, ça me blaserait qu'il me claque entre les doigts. J'essayerais bien de l'ouvrir pour le nettoyer un bon coup, c'est faisable ou trop risqué ?


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2007)

Le demontage d'un portable n'est pas chose ais&#233;e .... je serais toit j'irais voir un sav pour avoir une evaluation du prix au moins .. vaut mieux mettre  80 ou 100 euros de maintenance et avoir ton ordi nikel pour plusieurs ann&#233;es que tenter d'economiser avec le risque de faire des betises mais &#231;a d&#233;pend de ton niveau en informatique ...

&#231;a me fais chier pour toi c'est relou les problemes sur un ordi ... c est pour &#231;a que j'ai prix un apple care qui ne coute que 300 euros soit 150 euros / an 

j'ai achet&#233; mon ordi et j ai economis&#233; les premiers moi de garantie .. au bout de 6 mois j ai prix l apple care.


C'est tres difficile de tre conseiller sur un truc comme &#231;a ... moi j irais ds un apple center et pourtant je bidouille bien .... je monte mes ordis depuis des annees (pc) mais un portable c est diff&#233;rent ... il faut prendre des photos du demontage .. des bacs a gla&#231;ons pour ne pas perdre et melanger les vis .. bref c'est plusieurs heures de travail m&#233;ticuleuses sans garantie de r&#233;sultat car si tu dois changer le ventillos tu fais quoi ? ou les commander ? autant de choses a bien peser avant le demontage.


souvent les gens demontent puis le temps de commander les pieces ... ils n ont plus le demontage en tete et l&#224; &#231;a devient tres compliqu&#233; de revenir en arriere !


Ton ordi est r&#233;cent et si tu payes cette r&#233;paration tu sera tranquilles encore quelques ann&#233;es ... ( je radotte


----------



## chandy (7 Septembre 2007)

ouais de toutes façon les vis sont trop petites :rateau: 

Quand j'ai récupéré le macbook (qui était à ma mère) j'étais arrivé à 13mois, du coup pas possible de prendre un apple care 

Je vais aller dans un apple center c'est plus sage, mais bon si jdois lacher 50e de devis pour m'entendre dire "ouais on sait pas trop ce qu'il y a, on va changer la carte mère, ça fera 500" là ça va me gaver  

Le pire c'est que je me suis rendu compte du problème au moment de vouloir vendre le macbook pour passer à un macbook pro (offre étudiant, apple care inclus :love: )

Bref, merci pour les conseils en tout cas


----------



## kaos (7 Septembre 2007)

bon courrage


----------



## chandy (9 Septembre 2007)

Je suis passé chez actimac, 70e pour un devis ça fait mal :rateau: 
Sinon j'ai lancé un apple hardware test à tout hasard, il me dit que tout est ok  

Je dépose le macbook mardi et advienne que pourra ^^

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## kaos (9 Septembre 2007)

moi je me reveille y a deux jours .... macbook planté .... redémarre .... HD hs ;(

fais chier ..... bon j'ai tjrs la garantie plus apple care .... mais c tjrs chiant !


----------



## chandy (10 Septembre 2007)

Vous savez où passe les appels quand on appelle l'assistance Apple ? C'est assez chelou, le gars a un fort accent africain (donc je dirais un noir) mais il y a des bouts d'accents québécois, c'est assez marrant


----------



## chandy (12 Septembre 2007)

Donc, apr&#232;s quelques essais (pas le temps d'amener &#224; un SAV en ce moment, et puis j'ai besoin de mon mac ^^) :

J'ai 2x1go, j'ai essay&#233; de booter sur chaque barette s&#233;parement, toujours ventilos (d'ailleurs &#231;a souffle de plus en plus fort j'ai l'impression...)

J'ai enlev&#233; le disque dur (j'ai chang&#233; celui d'origine par un seagate 120go), j'ai boot&#233; (donc sans disque dur) et l&#224; silence total...

Donc, soit quand on boot sans DD les ventilos ne tournent pas, soit le probl&#232;me vient du disque dur... Mais bon &#231;a me parait quand m&#234;me tir&#233; par les cheveux non ?


----------



## kaos (12 Septembre 2007)

peut de chance que ça vienne du HD par contre un HD provoque de la chaleur .... donc .. si il est absent pas de chaleur !

un probleme de sonde ?? un probleme de carte mere ??  as tu tester les softs de control de vitesse de ventillos du style fan ou spreedfan je ne sais plus trop le nom ..   :/


les ventillos marchent bien puisqu'ils se déclanchent et un ventillos n'a pas de composant pour reflechir ...... je pense a la sonde  pkoi pas ? mais je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller de plus que mon post precedent :rose:


----------



## kaos (13 Septembre 2007)

*http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-08-18/#13209(MacBidouille.com)*

 Une mise à jour du firmware du SMC (System Management Control) pour les MacBook est disponible dans le panneau de mise à jour de logiciel (790 Ko).* Elle semble régler le problème de meuglement du ventilateur*. La MÀJ du programme interne de la SMC règle le comportement du ventilateur du MacBook. Le programme de mise à jour sera installé dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires. Veuillez suivre les instructions du programme de mise à jour pour compléter le processus de mise à jour.


----------



## chandy (13 Septembre 2007)

Elle date de quand cette news ? 

parce qu'avant de l'amener au SAV je suis allé sur le site d'apple pour voir s'il ne me manquait pas une MAJ SMC ou EFI, et apparemetn je suis à jour. Dans le menu pomme j'ai toutes les MAJ sauf 10.4.10 (je suis resté en 4.9 avec réinstallation pour le wifi ^^)

Sinon j'avais testé un logiciel de régulation manuelle de la vitesse du ventilo, et toujours le même problème 

ENfin dans tous les cas ils en SAV là... si je me fais facturer 70 pour une mise à jour j'aurais l'air bien con :rateau:


----------



## VyZ (14 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous. Je me joins à vous pour un problème similaire. 

Hier j'ai reçu le nouveau Hitachi 200 go en 7200 tr/min. Plutôt heureux de cette acquisition, je l'ai installé dans mon macbook pro en prenant toutes les précautions nécessaires.

Première interrogation, sur le disque se trouve un petit trou et à coté est écrit "do not cover", donc "ne pas couvrir"....et bien entendu la fiche pour le bluetooth  et l'infrarouge se colle pile dessus celui-ci... :mouais:

Je me dis, on verra bien. Je referme tout, et la je me retrouve comme beaucoup ici avec des ventilo qui montent vers les 2500 au repos et à la moindre demande de puissance ca décolle à 5000 voir 6000 ! 
J'ai regardé avec iStat, toutes les températures sont correct, le disque dur ne dépasse jamais les 45° et l'ordinateur est aux alentours des 55°.

Donc je me demande si soit:
- j'ai fait une mauvaise manip ? et laquelle ?
- le disque est trop "puissant" pour un macbook pro (1ere generation core duo)?
- le petit trou...il faut effectivement pas le couvrir, mais à ce moment comment faire ?

Merci par avance si quelqu'un à une petite idée sur la question 

(j'ai déjà installé Coolbook et autre  )


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

moi aussi je rejoins ce topic car depuis quelques temps, mon macbook n'arr&#232;te pas de mouliner.

Pour ma part, la mise &#224; jour SMC a &#233;t&#233; &#233;ffectu&#233;e d&#232;s sa sortie. Depuis mon DD ayant crash&#233;, il a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; et mon syst&#232;me est clean.
Voulant savoir quelle pouvait &#234;tre la cause de l'utilisation quasi permanente des ventilateurs, je viens d'installer smcfancontrol et istat menus + istat pro.

Depuis, je constate que le processeur a une temp&#233;rature de croisi&#232;re aux environs de 70&#176;C m&#234;me juste apres un d&#233;marrage: il commence &#224; 50/60&#176; puis la temp&#233;rature grimpe progressivement vers les 70&#176;C. En m&#234;me temps le ventilateur augmente ses rpm jusqu'&#224; atteindre en croisi&#232;re les 4500 rpm.
Par contre, chose que je ne comprends pas, dans istat menu, m&#234;me en ayant aucune applications lanc&#233;es (par exemple apres un d&#233;marrage, avec juste irosetta et smcfancontrol en ouverture) j'ai une utilisation CPU d'environ 52&#37; et un idle de 45% (donn&#233;es istat pro).
Est-ce normal ?
Je me demande en fait si le processeur ne tourne pas pour rien ou pour des processus qui le font mouliner et chauffer.

Edit pour pr&#233;cision: macbook revA, le reste dans ma signature.


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

pour continuer dans mon investigation, je me suis rendu compte en ouvrant le moniteur d'activité que j'ai 3 processus qui se lance toutes les 5 secondes environs et ne reste en marche que 1 seconde. Leurs noms :

grep, cut et sh. 

Virus ?
Est-ce cela qui fait que mon processeur mouline pour rien et toujours à 2 ghz, et donc qu'il chauffe et donc que les ventilos me cassent les oreilles ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

Encore moi ....décidemment qu'est-ce que je flood aujourd'hui  

Je viens de comprendre que les processus dont je parle juste au dessus sont en fait liés à CoreDuoTemp :rose: 

J'ai fait une maintenance complète Onyx, etc .... toujours le ventilos qui mouline ....


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

Tain ...je le r&#233;p&#232;te, qu'est-ce que je floode !!!  

En tous cas je suis content , je viens de r&#233;soudre mon probl&#234;me !!!

Temp&#233;rature du processeur: 55&#176;C
rpm ventilos : 1500
user: 3&#37;
idle 94%

la vache, je savais bien que cela devait venir d'un processus qui faisait m'emballer le processeur !!
J'ai enfin trouv&#233;: Mardi au coll&#232;ge, j'ai fait des impressions et notamment, il y en a une qui &#224; foir&#233;e....mais le processus d'impression est rest&#233; ouvert.
C'est ce qui me faisait p&#233;daller la b&#233;canne. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que m&#234;me apr&#233;s red&#233;marrage, le processus &#233;tait toujours l&#224; !!

Enfin, ca se termine bien. comme quoi, le probl&#234;me de ventilos qui tourne tout le temps peut avoir des causes toutes b&#234;tes !


----------



## Ax6 (6 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Tain ...je le répète, qu'est-ce que je floode !!!
> 
> En tous cas je suis content , je viens de résoudre mon problême !!!
> 
> ...



Je pari que ton imprimante est une HP


----------



## LeProf (6 Octobre 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je pari que ton imprimante est une HP



Non une canon S400


----------



## chandy (6 Octobre 2007)

Hello !

Mon macbook est revenu du SAV, verdict : tout va bien...

Donc bah j'ai toujours la ventilation en permanence (pas &#224; fond, genre 2300rpm)

Je pr&#233;cise que les ventilos se lancent d&#232;s le d&#233;marage (juste avant le boing)

Ma seule piste, j'ai remplac&#233; le disque dur d'origine par un seagate momentus 5400.3 120go sorti d'un Dell inspirion. Le syst&#232;me fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, mais j'ai essay&#233; une fois un boot sans disque dur (enlev&#233; physiquement du portable) et l&#224; aucun ventilo au boot. Je ne sais pas si c'est inh&#233;rent &#224; un boot sans disque dur ou s'il y a un probl&#232;me avec le disque dur en question. Je n'en ai pas d'autre sous la main et je n'ai pas envie de claquer 80e dans un nouveau disque si c'est pour avoir le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, quelqu'un aurait eu des sympt&#244;mes identiques ?

PS : j'ai pos&#233; le portable chez actimac &#224; rouen qui l'a envoy&#233; chez des gens certifi&#233;s apple qui testent, apparement ils ont lanc&#233; des test, et au final rien eu &#224; payer, donc sympa  (normalement le devis &#233;tait de 70e)


----------



## mremix (25 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,

j ai un mbkpro 2,4 ghz
au debut j' avais tout le temps le probleme de ventilation (7200 rpm)


en bannissant les applications powerPC (firefox 2 par ex)
le pb s'est arrangé en partie;mais pas quand je le sollicite un peu:hein:


----------



## vivonne (29 Octobre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Tain ...je le répète, qu'est-ce que je floode !!!
> 
> En tous cas je suis content , je viens de résoudre mon problême !!!
> ​Température du processeur: 55°C
> ...


 
waouh, merci, merci, merci !
J'avais le même problème depuis 3 jours et j'envisageais d'apporter mon ordi au service après vente le plus proche (enfin, 65 bornes quand même).
Et chez moi, pareil : une impression bloquée !
Je l'ai effacée, et tout semble redevenu normal.
OUF !​


----------



## LeProf (29 Octobre 2007)

Content pour toi ,)


----------



## briced (1 Novembre 2007)

même pb que vous tous et après avoir essayer fan control etc rien n'y a fait... mon mbp est un 2,33 avec 2Go de ram version osx 10.4.10... mais je l'ai acheté au mois d'aout et donc il est couvert par la garantie... le truc c'est que j'ai passé 45 minutes au tel avec apple pour faire uen batterie de test avant d'obtenir un numero de dossier qui me permettra de l'emmener chez IC... mais 15 jours d'absence pour le remplacement de la pièce... lorsque j'ai évoqué que je n'étais pas le seul, le gars d'apple m'a dit que pour l'instant apple ne l'a pas pris en compte et qu'il faudrait que l'on soit plsu nombreux à se manifester... Le mbp de ma copine (à 2,17) à le même pb... On utilise beaucoup aperture et final cut pro et c'est dément ce bruit !!!! Je n'ai jamais entendu cela à me faire regretté mon très beau pbG4 que j'ai offert à mon grand fils pour ses études....

si vous avez des infos merci de les partager


----------



## phoenixx (30 Novembre 2007)

Pareil pour moi, MB sous Léopard, avec cpu à 69° et Ventilo à 6500rpm, c'était des tâches d'impression bloquées (Canon MP150)...

Il est direct descendu à 48° et 1800rpm, c'est radical!  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Emmitt (1 Décembre 2007)

Ben je rejoins cette longue liste. Depuis hier, mon macbook 2.16 Ghz s'emballe pour rien.  D'habitude ll tounre au alentours de 58° avec des ventilos tournant en 1800 rpm. Là je suis entre 68 et 70° et les ventilos au max. J'ai regardé via Istat et le moniteur d'activité ce qui me prenait tout ce CPU. Il y a un truc nommé *syslogd* (utilisateur root) qui me bouffe tout mon CPU (environ 96% en moyenne) et donc fait chauffer ma bécane. Est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quoi ca correspond?

EDIT : Ca a l'air de s'être calmé. Bizarre. Le fichier syslogd ne me bouffe plus aucun CPU. Du coup tout est redevenu normal. Sans que j'y fasse quoi que ce soit. Si quelqu'un peut quand même m'expliquer à quoi tout ça est du, je l'en remercie d'avance.

++


----------



## colbosc (5 Décembre 2007)

pour moi c'est un MB 2,2 avec 2 Go et X.5.1, il a 3 semaines et depuis hier les ventilos tournent à 6000 rpm avant 3-4 applis pas gourmandes pourtant sont ouvertes (mail, safari, firefox, tunes)
c'est bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

j'ai tout formate hier

refait un clean install de leopard

rien n'y fait

(j'ai un MB C2D 2 Ghz non santa rosa)

je ne fais qu'utiliser firefox et l'ordi s'emballe pour un rien alors que le CPU n'est jamais au dela de 30%


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

[RESOLU] 

J'ai eu le même problème que vous concernant mon macbook  

des que j'allume mon macbook 2 GHZ 

5 minutes âpres :

ventilateur qui s'affole a 6000 TPM et température du processeur a 69/75° constamment:rose:  

apparemment j'ai trouver le solution a ce problème 

je suis aller dans APPS/UTILITAIRES/MONITEUR ACTIVITES 

j'ai regardé un peu occupation des applications sur mon CPU

et la je vois une applications nommé "..........PRINT." qui consomme 100% d'un de mes deux CPU .

j'ai donc cliqué sur celui ci et je l'ai fait quitter .

et la miracle   la Température du processeur est redecendu a 60 max et la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur aussi .

j'ai redemarre mon macbook et cette applications (print kkechose) ne sais pas relancer et mon macbook a l'air de remarcher normalement 

je sais pas a quoi correspond cette apps : es un virus ( je sais qu'il y en a pas sur mac mais un truc du genre ) oubien a quoi correspond cette appz 

j'invite tout les personnes ayant le même problème a jeter un coup d'oeil dans "moniteur activites" voir ce que ca donne 

de plus ca fait un heure que j'ai fait cette manip depuis aucun soucis tout marche correctement .

cordialement


----------



## Twi42 (12 Janvier 2008)

Je vois que tout le monde à des problèmes avec les ventilos du MacBook.

Ca va faire bientôt 6 mois que j'ai un MacBook blanc 2ghz 1go Ram et un DD 80go et MAC 10.4.11, les ventilos ce sont déclanchés 3 fois en 6 mois, mes ventilos tournent en moyenne à 1800rpm, le CPU est à une moyenne de 50° quand je fais du traitement de text et Firefox d'ouvert en même temps, les valeurs sont les mêmes au bout d'une heure environ.


----------



## desertea (12 Janvier 2008)

Twi42 a dit:


> Je vois que tout le monde à des problèmes avec les ventilos du MacBook.
> 
> Ca va faire bientôt 6 mois que j'ai un MacBook blanc 2ghz 1go Ram et un DD 80go et MAC 10.4.11, les ventilos ce sont déclanchés 3 fois en 6 mois, mes ventilos tournent en moyenne à 1800rpm, le CPU est à une moyenne de 50° quand je fais du traitement de text et Firefox d'ouvert en même temps, les valeurs sont les mêmes au bout d'une heure environ.



Il est clair que si la machine n'est pas stréssée, la température n'augmente pas et donc les ventilos restent calme.
Cependant l'affichage d'une seule page internet via Safari ou Firefox par exemple peut rapidement faire monter la sauce !!!
Je n'est malheureusement par d'exemple à donner. 
Mais une page pleine de gif ou autres animations fait l'affaire. De toute façon, si ta machine reste constament à 50°, c'est, soit l'information est fausse, soit tu utilises ta machine sans la strésser (mais pour pas strésser un Macbook, il faut pas faire grand chose !!)

Clair, qu'utiliser aperçu, la calculette et relever ses mails ne fera pas chauffer !!! 

Pour ma part, les ventilos montent dans les tours au moins une fois par jour !!


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2008)

Les intel chauffent plus c est clair // et malgres ce que l'on dit c'est identique sous coreduo ou core2duo .... j ai testé avec deux mac identiques l un a coté de l'autre avec les meme softs et coreduo temp pour afficher les infos et à 2°C pret , ça ce tient .... 

Peut etre les core2duo consomment légèrement moiuns de jus (ce dont je doute) mais niveau temperature ça chauffe pour un rien de toute façon


----------



## denousse (12 Janvier 2008)

moi qui pensait que mon emac était bruyant ,mon macbook c2d déclenche les ventilos des que je vais sur daylimotion ou autre alors quand en plus je met un cd dedans la mon emac me parait silencieux.


----------



## Twi42 (12 Janvier 2008)

Mon utilité du MacBook est vraiment léger, je vais très rarement sur les sites comme YouTube ou d'autre du même genre ce qui explique pourquoi mes ventilos ne montent pas dans les tours.

Là maintenant ça fait depuis plus d'une heure que je suis dessus, la température du CPU varie de 45° à 47° avec les ventilos à 1800rpm avec les applications Firefox, NeoOffice et Mail.

Je pense que si j'utilise le MacBook pour le multimedia, il montera à plus de 60°.


----------



## desertea (12 Janvier 2008)

Il suffit de Photobooth avec un petit effet et !!!!!!!!!! c'est parti !!!


----------



## Kiwimagik (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour. Moi j'ai un problème assez différent du vôtre. J'ai un MacBook blanc 2,2Ghz, 1Go RAM.
A début tout se passait bien. Je pouvais travailler sur inkscape avec iTunes, MSN, Transmission & Safari en marche sur les autres spaces...
Mais ce matin, j'ai allumé mon macbook et le ventilateur s'est mis en marche très fort dès l'écran "pomme" au démarrage... 
Et pourtant je ne démarre que 2 programmes au démarrage de mon Mac qui sont Transmission & Veoh Player (pas très gourmands)... 
Pourtant le ventilo tourne toujours même si la température du Macintosh HD reste à 30°C !

Je n'ai pas les mêmes symptômes que les autres utilisateurs de ce forum... mon ventilo ne s'emballe pas quand je lis une video sur youtube ou autre. Mon ventilo souffle toujours très fort de manière égale.

Au moment où je vous parle, Safari est la seule application active, le macintosh HD est à 31°C et voilà... peut-être est-ce dù à une MAJ (je crois que j'en ai installé une récemment).


----------



## Twi42 (12 Janvier 2008)

Pour ton problème de ventilo au démarrage, as-tu éssayé d'enveler les deux programmes aux démarrage pour voir si ça ne vient pas de là.


----------



## gablevy (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
je rejoins la discussion et je vois que mon macbook n'est pas tout seul à s'emballer.
Mais voilà comme je suis pas très maline en informatique j'ai un peu du mal à suivre.
Ou peut on trouver les infos sur la température et le ventilo et quelle est la norme?
Mon ordi s'emballe dès que je l'allume et j'ai un peu peur parce qu'il y a deux jours mon écran est devenu tout vert (ça je l'ai expliqué dans une autre discussion),donc est ce que ça peut être lié?
Tout ça devient très stressant,j'ai l'impression que la machine va me sauter entre les mains.
Merci si vous avez des infos pour moi.

PS:c'est un macbook OS X 10.4   2GHz intel core 2 duo


----------



## smog (27 Janvier 2008)

Je remonte un peu le fil...
Et je vous remercie !

Mon MB (que j'ai depuis trois semaines bientôt) se mettait à ventiler au bout de 5 min, depuis deux jours, alors qu'avant je n'avais rien constaté. Je n'avais rien installé depuis.

Or moi aussi j'avais un document en liste d'attente sur le gestionnaire d'une de mes imprimantes. Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien, puisque je l'avais bien imprimé... Sur le panneau de config, cette imprimante (qui n'est pas reliée, c'est une que je n'utilise pas souvent) était marquée "active" à cause de cette liste d'attente.
En enlevant le fichier de cette liste, bingo, le ventilo s'est calmé...

Merci pour vos témoignages, j'ai gagné un temps précieux et surtout je suis rassuré !


----------



## LeProf (27 Janvier 2008)

bien ouej....les solutions les plus simples sont souvent les bonnes.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour j'ai eu le même problème et j'ai chercher sur le net et j'ai trouvé un bon logiciel pour mac pour contrôler en toute sécurité vos ventilateurs. Ce logiciel magique en question ce nomme : icyclone vous pourrez le télécharger en toute légalité sur Clubic voilà le lien :http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche186338-icyclone.html

PS : Je l'ai moi même mis sur mon Macbook j'espère qu'il marchera aussi bien que chez moi.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Janvier 2008)

Et une petite astuce pour qu'il ne fasse plus du tout de bruit faite un clic sur l'icône qui est dans vôtre barre en haut : Clic sur l'icône/préférence/ventilo/appliquer réglages automatiques au lancement est la votre mac vous ne le regrettera plus du tout, plus de bruit du ventilateur que du bonheur.


----------



## Atomic Lutin (7 Février 2008)

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas seul à avoir ce probllème...

C'est quand même assez agacant d'entendre le ventilo tourner à fond lors d'une lecture de video youtube (entre autres...)

Lutin


----------



## Aenelia (8 Février 2008)

Euh, j'ai également ce problème de ventilo sauf que le décollage a malgré tout lui même si je le force à rester à 2000 RPM. Seule application ouverte, Office 2008 et bizarrement tout a commencé depuis que j'ai installé ce logiciel :/ Je n'avais aucun problème de la sorte depuis septembre 2006...


----------



## free00 (8 Février 2008)

Pour Office 2008, essaye de désactiver la correction automatique de la grammaire pour voir si ce n'est pas ça qui pose problème.


----------



## kentin-symoens (11 Février 2008)

j'ai un macbook que je viens de booster à 2go et j'ai en même temps installé Léopard/
C'est depuis c'est 2 manipulations que le ventillo se déclenche tout le temps....

Comment savait vous la température?


----------



## Rémi M (15 Février 2008)

En téléchargeant le widget Istat Pro. Tu la sera c'est l'avant derniere colonne a droite et c'est le premier "CPU A".


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2008)

On peut aussi se tourner sur CoreDuoTemp  ou Temperature Monitor Lite ( la version lite est mieux car elle se met en haut en barre de tache )  alors que Température Monitor lui affiche une fenêtre au milieu du bureau (l'app contient en fait les deux le "lite" et "pas lite" ) j'ai supprimé Température Monitor pour ne garder que le "Lite"  c'est ok ? 

Et puis pour tout ceux qui ne sont revenus en arrière dans ce fil coolbook dont je suis un fervent déffenseur ( 7$ )


----------



## kaos (15 Février 2008)

Perso je déconseille d'intervenir sur la rotation des ventilos qui est forcement liéé à la température du processeur ... si on déclenche les ventilos plus tard ou qu'on limite leur vitesse 
cela ne peut que faire chauffer plus ! Il faut donc intervenir sur la cause du déclenchement .. et donc la puissance du processeur et son utilisation, c'est pourquoi je conseille coolbook qui résou vraiment tout les problèmes de chauffe et de ventillos en proposant plusieurs puissance de processeur.

Maintenant mon mac fonctionne par palier de 1 ghtz en batterie à 1,3 ghtz sur secteur ...
donc gain de batterie énorme et je ne dépasse pas les 70° max en encodage à 1,3 ghtz ,
mais rien ne m'empêche en 1 clic de remettre à 2 ghtz

c'est la seule vrai solution le reste n'est que leurre et reste "dangereux" pour l'ordi .. c est un grand mot mais bon ... moi je le fais pas .. soyons logique


----------



## Fabou (15 Février 2008)

Mais coolbook est payant, non ? 
N'y aurait-il pas une solution gratuite ??
Si qqn a un tuyau


----------



## kaos (16 Février 2008)

coolbook coute 6 euros ... pour un super soft franchement ça vaut le coup ! un mac coûte quand même cher alors une petite housse pour le proteger , un logiciel à 6 euros ... ça me semble pas énorme pour économiser son portable et sa batterie ... à moins que tu utilises continuellement final cut à fond sur ton portable 

coolbook propose une version free sur le site pour tester et une recherche sur le forum ou en arriere dans ce fil et tu auras tout les détails .... de toute façon cherche toujours , dans peu de temps tu l'achèteras


----------



## marceu (11 Avril 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, mon ventilo tourne à fond au bout de 2 minutes. La température grimpait à 70-75°C. 

J'ai résolu mon problème grâce à un précédent post. 

Ouvrez donc le moniteur d'application. sélectionner application en cours. Et là vérifier qu'un processus dont le nom commence par ' Print....' ne bouffe pas 100% du proc. Quitter ce processus et plus de problème.

Retour à un silence absolu et  à une température normale


----------



## marceu (11 Avril 2008)

Merci pour l'info. Mon problème de ventilo venait de là.....

Thanks


----------



## Rémi M (12 Avril 2008)

Le mieux pour contrôler vos ventilos en toutes sécurité c'est Fan control en plus il n'est pas payant. Je l'ai mis a 1900 rtm et je suis aux anges plus de ventils qui tourne vite même quand je regarde une video sur youtube le paradis.


----------



## chrisB+ (22 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour moi problème résolu, au départ même problème que vous, 73° / 6200rpm depuis 3 jours non-stop quoi que je fasse.
Un coup d'oeil sur iStat module 'Process', pour me rendre compte qu'un processus pour une imprimante (CanonMP) même pas branchée prenais 100%, ensuite un petit tour dans le Moniteur d'activité, je repère le processus à 100%, ce coup-ci il s'appelle PrintJPM, j'arrête le processus et là miracle!!! La température passe de 73° à 50° en un rien de temps et le ventilo de 6200rpm à 1800rpm.

Enfin bon j'voulais vous faire part de ma joie et de mon soulagement, et j'espère que mon témoignage aura servi à d'autres débutants comme moi.
Au moins j'aurai pu vérifier que mon ventilo est efficace...


MB 2,2 Ghz, 1Go RAM, DD 120Go, OS X 10.5.2, octobre 2007


----------



## winnizkid (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous les amis, 

J'écris dans ce thread, parce que mon sujet est le même, sauf que c'est l'inverse dans mon cas. 

Je m'explique: depuis deux semaines, mon Macbook Core Duo 2ghz (Rev A) s'éteint soudainement, en cours d'utilisation, sans prévenir, sans même se mettre en veille. Au début, j'ai cru que c'était un problème d'alimentation. Par la suite, il m'est apparu que la coupure de l'ordinateur intervenait chaque fois que j'étais sur des sites en flash (type youtube, dailymotion, youp...:love et la dernière fois que cela s'est produit, je gravais un DVD.  En parallèle, j'ai découvert que les ventilateurs de mon Macbook ne se déclenchent plus jamais, chose inhabituelle, donc.

De là à faire un rapport du type "pas de ventilateur/chaleur/coupure", il n'y a qu'un pas. 
Avant de l'amener au SAV, connaitriez-vous un moyen de tester si le défaut de déclenchement des ventilateurs est dû à une erreur matérielle ou à une erreur logicielle?

Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos conseils


----------



## dioudidoui (5 Juin 2008)

mbp 2.33 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 Go 667 Mhz, dd 160 Go
acheté en mars 2007, tout d'origine sauf dd remplacé par SAV il y a 5 mois. 
(suite à une petite chute : pas de choc direct sur la machine, c'est la table sur laquelle elle était posé qui s'est écroulée). 

Depuis deux semaines les ventilos se déclenchent dès le démarrage (ou quelques minutes après) : 6000 rpm. (sans bruit suspect, que du souffle)
Même si aucun logiciel n'est ouvert. 
Je n'ai pas installé XP dessus. 
Pas d'impressions en attente. 
Décharger/recharger, enlever/remettre la batterie ne change rien.
Ni Reset SMC ni ALT+POMME+P+R+3 redémarrages.
Infos Moniteur d'activité de Istat normales : pourcentage du processeur utilisé = valeurs minimales. 
Infos Istat normales : CPU libre (Idle) revient à 97-98%, aucune température au-dessus de 40°, sauf donc : vitesse des ventilos maximale : 6000 rpm. (les ventilos se mettent en marche avant que la t° n'ait même commencé à monter).
En désespoir de cause, tentative de réglage manuel des ventilos avec iCyclone : rien ne se passe, les ventilos restent à 6000 rpm. 
smcfancontrol ne change rien non plus. 
J'ai téléchargé coolbook mais n'ai pas assez de connaissance pour l'utiliser. 

Ca ne s'arrête que lorsque je suspend l'activité. Et ça reprend dès que je la remet. 

any clue??? Ca devient vraiment problématique... (et je ne suis plus sous garantie)


----------



## dioudidoui (8 Juin 2008)

PS - Coolbook change rien non plus...


----------



## dmo95 (11 Juin 2008)

Même problème de ventilo qui se lance en pagaille, et qui me bouffe toute ma batterie !!!

Comme par hasard, hier j'ai imprimé des fichiers, dont un que j'ai interrompu en cours d'impression. Après avoir lu ce topic, il s'agissait effectivement d'un processus qui utilisait 99,9%, il n'y a pas que des mauvais sur ce forum, ca fait plaisir parfois 

En tous cas problème réglé, je me disait bien que toute la journée le macbook qui tourne à bloque ce n'était pas normal !!

Donc vérifier votre moniteur d'activité dans les utilitaires (et affiché tous les processus, c'est le seul petit truc qui m'à fait perdre 5 minutes )
​


----------



## Princess Ann (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis une nouvelle utilisatrice de Mac pas extrêmement douée en informatique et mon petit macbook, dont les loyaux services me satisfaisaient jusqu'à présent (il a un peu plus de 4 mois maintenant), commence à m'inquiéter.
J'ai choisi de poster mon message dans ce topic car il s'agit entre autre de ventilateur. Même si je ne suis pas certaine que le problème vienne de là.

J'ai constaté depuis le début du mois de juillet (est ce lié avec la chaleur ambiante d'ailleurs?? aucune idée) que le ventilateur de mon macbook s'emballait bruyamment de temps en temps, une première fois alors que j'utilisais GarageBand, puis plus régulièrement, avec GarageBand, mais aussi Imovie et Safari (je lisais une vidéo assez peu gourmande pourtant), et pas plus tard que ce matin, alors que je lisais un Dvd. 
C'est là que je m'inquiète, parce que... que mon ordinateur chauffe un peu trop et surventile quand je fais du montage vidéo passe encore (Dans ces cas là, j'ai tellement peur qu'il m'explose entre les mains que je l'éteint et le laisse reposer quelques minutes) mais je veux pouvoir regarder des films tranquille!!! Après tout, jusqu'à présent tout se passait bien!

J'ai cherché une solution à mes problèmes sur le net, en vain. 
J'ai donc jeté un oeil sur mon moniteur d'activité pour voir ce qui se passait quand mon ventilo s'emballait. J'ai essayé de re-regarder une vidéo sur Safari qui m'avait causé le problème en question: et là: surprise: le processeur monte à plus de 120% (c'est possible ça?????) avant que les ventilateurs ne meuglent.

Je ne sais trop que faire? Dois-je aller rendre visite au SAV? Dois je effectuer des manips particulières pour régler ça? Quelles peuvent être les causes de ces soudains accès de chaleur? Une poussière? Un truc déreglé? Une application foireuse?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## chandy (2 Août 2008)

Pour le montage vidéo qu'il s'emballe c'est normal (garage band aussi si tu mets beaucoup d'instruments virtuels) vu que ça utilise beaucoup de ressources processeurs.

Pour les vidéos sur le net, le problème c'est la gestion flash (c'est bien ça ?) sur les sites styles youtube / dailymotion, donc pareil ça bouffe du processeur et ça fait tourner les ventilos.

Par contre en lecture vidéo (DVD/divx) c'est pas très normal que ça chauffe plus que ça par contre, t'utilise quel logiciel ?


----------



## Princess Ann (2 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'utilise le "lecteur dvd" de base.

D'un autre côté, il ne s'est encore emballé qu'une seule fois lors de la lecture d'un dvd pour le moment, car je n'observe ce soucis de ventilation que depuis quelques semaines. Cette fois là, j'avais installé mon mac sur un coussin. Ceci explique peut être cela. 

Cela dit, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi mon processeur surchauffe à ce point quand je lis certaines vidéos (il s'agit d'une vidéo dailymotion en particulier, que je suis incapable de lire en entier). 120%: est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu un chiffre pareil???


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Août 2008)

À ce qui parait, les sites comme Dailymotion ou Youtube, sollicitent beaucoup (pour ne pas dire énormément) de mémoire vive pour pratiquement rien. Donc c'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## chandy (2 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> À ce qui parait, les sites comme Dailymotion ou Youtube, sollicitent beaucoup (pour ne pas dire énormément) de mémoire vive pour pratiquement rien. Donc c'est tout à fait normal.



Dès qu'il y a une animation flash ou des vidéos style youtube/daily mon utilisation safari monte facilement à 70/80%, donc je dirais plutôt que c'est un problème sur les macs....


----------



## Princess Ann (3 Août 2008)

chandy a dit:


> Dès qu'il y a une animation flash ou des vidéos style youtube/daily mon utilisation safari monte facilement à 70/80%, donc je dirais plutôt que c'est un problème sur les macs....



C'est un peu con cette histoire...

Y'a moyen de rémedier à cette surchauffe du processeur? Parce que quand mes ventilateurs brassent bruyamment au milieu d'une vidéo, je prend peur, je ferme tout et je ne regarde jamais plus la fin. :rose: C'est quand même un peu bête.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Bah, c'est comme ça. Le moyen le plus "radical" serait d'installer un climatiseur ou un ventilateur près du MacBook, histoire de le refroidir un peu.

Un autre moyen serait de ne plus s'en soucier, et regarder la fin de son manga préféré 

C'est tout.


----------



## philou2 (4 Août 2008)

Merci Macge et les différents macusers 

Mêmes conséquences que précédemment, ventilos qui s'emballent à cause d'une surchauffe : 78°C  (icyclone exagère peut-être un peu) au démarrage après 5 minutes sans application ouverte.

Je tiens à témoigner ma gratitude surtout à cause d'une autre conséquence de la surchauffe : la diminution catastrophique d'autonomie de la batterie, passée de 3h40 à 1H40 à pleine charge.

En résumé, si vous constatez une baisse d'autonomie de batterie sur macbook, vérifiez qu'un processus d'impression n'est pas en attente. 

encore merci (à qques jours de la rentrée, j'ai eu trop peur ! )


----------



## jilune (4 Août 2008)

J'avais aussi des problèmes de ventilateur qui s'emballent des que le processeur est fort sollicité.

J'ai acheté CoolBook, et une fois bien configuré, plus de problème.

Mon CPU reste dans les 60° et je n'entend plus jamais mes ventilateurs.

J'ai gagné 1 heure d'autonomie et je ne ressens pas du tout de baisse de performance, 
pourtant j'utilise des applications lourdes (Aperture, Xcode, Flash, Dreamweaver).

Franchement, ce logiciel vaut ses 8&#8364;, n'hésitez pas !

(Je posterai un screenshot de ma configuration du logiciel ce soir)


----------



## lilo22 (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 

J'ai un macbook 2,16 GHZ, 2 Go de RAM, depuis 1 an. Tout marchait super bien jusqu'à la semaine dernière. Le ventilateur se met à souffler à fond alors que seuls safari et mail sont ouverts. Le CPU monte à 70° 5 minutes après le démarrage et le ventilo fait beaucoup de bruit. Pourtant la batterie est toujours sur secteur. Je n'ai installé aucun logiciel en particulier. La veille qu'il me fasse ces poussées de chaleurs, j'ai importé des films sur imovie d'une caméra DV (chose que je n'avais jamais faite avant). Quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce que je dois faire, car je suis très embêtée, ce bruit de ventilo constamment est pénible!! :hosto: D'avance merci


----------



## alone (4 Août 2008)

Hi guy

regarde un peu les posts au dessus...Tu as peut etre une appli qui prend du temps processeur et donc qui le fait chauffer


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Août 2008)

j'ai un ibook g4 et avec youtube ou dailymotion mes ventilos se mettent à souffler aussi...


----------



## lemir8489 (3 Novembre 2008)

j'ai le même problème que vous avec le ventilateur de mon macBook, j'ai beau essayé les petits logiciels de contrôle, rien n'y fait.
Par contre, il me semble bien que c'est surtout sur Safari et Firefox que le CPU est beaucoup utilisé, donc chauffe plus...J'ai essayé Camino, sur dailymotion, ça consomme beaucoup moins de CPU, et chauffe moins, donc moins de bruit de ventilateurs...
Ca ne règle pas les problèmes de base sous safari et firefox, mais ç'est toujours ça


----------



## sylvainhhh (4 Novembre 2008)

Enfin réussi à trouver une solution simple et radicale:
j'avais les mêmes symptômes que tous (chauffage et ventilation prématurés), j'ai essayé les mêmes solutions (CoolBook, etc..) et puis j'ai essayé la solution de "smog" page 5.

j'ai supprimé l'imprimante de  la liste des imprimantes.
Une température qui tombe de suite et durablement de 80°C à 50°C!!!
Essayez, qu'est-ce que ça donne?
Soulagé que mon MacBook Core2Duo de 01/08 ne ventile plus!


----------



## djin92 (12 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Si vous avez des problèmes de ventilateur bruyant ceci est du à un processus qui "charge" votre processeur. 
Pour l'identifier lancer l'utilitaire "Moniteur d'activité" à l'aide des touches "pomme+shift+A" lorsque vous êtes sur Finder. Ceci vous permettra d'avoir un peu plus d'infos sur l'origine de votre problème.
A bon entendeur tchusssss...


----------



## bboypoy (14 Novembre 2008)

jai le meme probleme quand je mate des videos sur youtube mon ventilo tourne a fond  
La petite solution que jai trouvé c denlever la baterie et apres plus de bruit du tout donc voila si sa peut aider quelqu'un


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2008)

youtube = video en flash = plugin flash très gourmand = forte ventillation, donc c'est normal  il n'y a rien a faire, et remet ta batterie en place, son retrait divise par 2 ta vitesse cpu


----------



## rae_rae (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Smog, bravo ! T'as l'intuition du génie ! 

Après avoir eu ce même problème de ventilo j'ai suivi tes pistes et voilà ! Plus de bruit ! Merci !

Et merci aux Macgeneration, j'ai résolu mon problème très rapidement grâce à au fati que vous êtes là...

:love::love::love:


----------



## rae_rae (15 Novembre 2008)

p.s

Voir SMOG à la page 5 pour arrêter vos ventilos !


----------



## aqtn (20 Novembre 2008)

Mon ventilateur fait toujours beaucoup de bruit. Biensur quand je regarde une video sur Youtube il en fait encore plus et de même si j'utilise une appli qui faut chauffer. 

Pour résoudre le problème j'ai fait tout ce que vous avez indiqué précedement mais rien... J'ai même changer le ventilo... Il a tenu 3h et après on recommence: moins vite et plus de bruit...

Je comprend pas!!!???

dans le forum il y a une personne qui enregistrer le bruit du mac et ça fait le même sur le mien:
http://media.putfile.com/macbook-noise
Sa solution, qui a marché mais moi non: une bonne baffe a son mac...


----------



## Deniss42 (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai trouvé ce post en recherchant sur le forum : mon pb n'est pas directement lié car je ne crois pas que mon ventilo tourne plus vite que necessaire mais il fait énormément de bruit à partir d'environ 2700 tr/mn : le bruit devient vraiment penible des que plusieurs applis tournent : est ce que qqun a deja eu ce probleme ? Faut il changer le ventilo ?
le MB est encore sous garantie pour qq jours, je vais paser chez un revendeur/reparateur pour savoir ce qu'il ya à faire :à ce propos est ce qqun connait un magasin apple sympa et competent sur lyon ?
MErci
Denis


----------



## Stefosx (22 Novembre 2008)

Problème résolu pour moi !

Voilà ce que j'ai fait :
Je n'utilisais que Safari et l'ordi faisait quans même un bruit incroyable. Temp : 77°. Ce n'était donc pas normal. Je suis allé dans Moniteur d'activité et j'ai regardé les applications qui bouffaient toute la mémoire vive. La plupart était sur la session d'un autre utilisateur.
En changeant d'utilisateur, je vois comme applications en marche : safari, iTunes, Word (qui ne répondait pas), l'application de l'imprimante, skype, msn, aperçu, quicktime.
Je quitte tout : 20 secondes plus tard : température est passée de 77° à 52°. Le ventilateur es silencieux.
L'origine du problème est donc souvent bête et simple.
Bon courage !


----------



## LeProf (22 Novembre 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> L'origine du problème est donc souvent bête et simple.
> Bon courage !



Oui, c'est ce qui a été dit depuis le début de ce thread


----------



## aqtn (6 Décembre 2008)

J'ai bien compris la logique sur un logiciel qui tournerai et donc qui ferai chauffer l'ordi et donc un bruit important du ventillo mais pour mon cas il s'agit d'un bruit de tondeuse quand j'utilise des applis qui font chauffer l'ordi. Je voudrai que ce bruit de tndeuse cesse quand j'utilise fortement mon ordi. Si vous n'avez pas de solution quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse ou un tel d'un reparateur mac qui pourrai faire quelque chose pour moi?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (6 Décembre 2008)

Fais une recherche sur un sujet "economie d'energie" .. je te conseille de ne pas t'orienter sur des logiciels qui ralentissent ou permettent de gérer la vitesses de tes ventillos , car l'ordinateur lui continura de chauffer.

Oriente toi tout comme nous sur "Coolbook"  qui permet de baisser la puissance du processeur sans aucun danger , donc la chaleur aussi ... le logiciel est réglable et permet plusieurs config. l'une lorsque tu es sur batterie et l'autre sur secteur.

Fais tes rec herches sur le forum tout y est expliqués et biensur les questions de bases qu'on se pose , c est un logiciel qui ne nécéssite pas une grande implication , pas besoin d'etre une bete d'informatique. il coute 4 ou 6 dollars .... nous sommes tres nombreux a nous etre orienté vers cette solution , tu comprendra en lisant.

a+


----------



## hask (2 Novembre 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je pari que ton imprimante est une HP


meme probleme de surchauffe avec une imprimante lexmark qui laissait un processus me prendre des % CPU 

probleme de surchauffe résolu


----------



## dr.dam (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, comme beaucoup d'entre vous, je suis très content de mon macbook..

A l'exception près du bruit de turbine qu'il fait dès que le ventilateur se met en route, alors qu'il ne devrait pas ( pas de logiciel gourmand en route, etc.. )

J'ai par hasard trouvé une solution, qui fonctionne à merveille.

Il suffit simplement d'enlever la batterie !


----------



## Maya7 (24 Novembre 2009)

Pareil que le message du dessus , enlever la batterie et le macbook devient silencieux comme aux premiers jours , mais alors c 'est une honte de payer ces machines aussi chères et devoir faire du bricolage comme avec un mon défunt toshiba satellite qui coutait 3 fois moins cher .


----------



## alexyon (5 Janvier 2010)

pour ma part c'était l'antivirus qui bouffait le cpu


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (11 Avril 2010)

Hello, je voulais pas créer un nouveau topic donc je mets ça ici. on MacBook Chauffe à 75° alos que seulement Sype est en route et prend 68% du Processeur. Donc bon, j'essai de me rasurer en lisant les autres topics qui parlent du "même" sujet mais en fait non 
En fait ma question n'est pas d'ordre technique, car lorsque j'éteins Skype, le CPU descend dans les 55° et le ventilo tourne vers 2000rpm. Seulement est-ce normal que Skype me fasse chauffer comme ça? Désolé si c'est redondant.


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2010)

ça m'étonne qu'a moitié , la technologie p2p est un peu comme le flash  , toutes les ressources tournent coté client et pas serveur ... mais je continue de conseiller Coolbook , parce que ça sert a rien d'avoir 2ghtz de processeur pour ce genre de logiciels ...


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (11 Avril 2010)

Hey! Merci de m'avoir répondu =) Justement je viens d'acheter CoolBook car j'ai vu ton fil de discussion où tu préconisais de l'acheter, ce que je viens de faire. Seulement ces histoires de voltage et Hertz me passent au dessus de la jambe car je ne comprend pas trop: ni comment ça marche, ni comment appliquer le réglage au MAC (cela se fait-il automatiquement lorsque je fais Save? etc..)
Merci à toi si tu peux m'éclairer =)


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2010)

tu n'a pas regler les voltages ... c'est automatique , il y a donc un reglage lorsque tu es sur secteur et un sur batterie avec un syteme de palier
moi j'ai mis en batterie / 1ghtz et en secteur 1 puis 1,2 puis 1,3 et 1,5 ghtz un truc comme ça.







Throting c est le système de palier , donc tu definie la réactivité avec laquelle ton systeme va choisir de monter ou descendre la puissance entre les valeur que tu as choisis.

J'utilise "Istatmenu" pour avoir les infos, en tout cas tu ne regretteras pas ton achat .


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (11 Avril 2010)

D'accord =) Pour le moment j'ai fais comme ça. Mais en fait les fréquences sont auto-incrémenté dans l'application non? Les effets se feront sentir sur le temps ? (car là je tourne à 46°)
Merci pour ton aide en tout cas :love:


----------



## Maya7 (14 Avril 2010)

Franchement vu le prix ou l'on achète nos bécanes , avoir à acheter des softs complémentaire pour palier a un défaut de la machine ... vous trouvez ça normal d'avoir un bruit pareil parceque on lit du flash sur sa machine apple :mouais: ...

Moi je suis carrement obligé d'enlever ma batterie quand j'utilise Aperture 2 sinon mon Mackbook fait un bruit de micronde et souffle tout ce qui peut .


----------



## Coketail.2.Milka (14 Avril 2010)

Je suis d'accord mais en même temps un simple MacBook est pas vraiment adapter pour un gros logiciel comme aperture. Faut taper dans les pro je pense.


----------



## Maya7 (16 Avril 2010)

Les performances de mon macbook sont honorables pour aperture , le seul problème c'est qu'elles le sont uniquement quand j'enlève la batterie .... sinon il rame et souffle comme un malade , j'ai lu le post de fond en comble et appliqué tout ce qui était recommandé de faire ( sauf le soft payant par principe ) la seul solution efficace pour moi c'est de travailler sans batterie . super ... 


Ma batterie est pas en super forme mais je veux pas en acheter de nouvelle car j'attends la maj du macbook pro qui se fait longue ....


----------

